# Tele Inside



## opfer2010 (9 Juli 2010)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Erotikhotline gewählt mit einer 01er Nummer im Glauben es handelt sich dabei um einen normalen Mehrwertdienst. Nach ein paar Sekunden meldete sich eine Tonbandstimme mit dem Hinweis, dass wenn man die Nummer 6 wählt sofort weitergeleitet wird. Habe ich natürlich gemacht. Zwei Tage später bekomme ich jetzt eine Rechnung von der Firma Tele Inside die mir € 72,00 in Rechnung stellen weil ich angeblich ein Abo für einen Telefonchat abgeschlossen habe mit meinem Anruf. Ich wurde aber weder auf Kosten, Rücktrittsrecht noch darauf hingewiesen das man gleich ein Abo abschließt. Ich vermute mal, dass - wenn überhaupt - ein Hinweis erst nach dem Spruch mit der "Drücken sie nun die nummerntaste 6 und sie werden sofort weitergeleitet" erfolgte. Imho liegt hier klar eine Täuschungsabsicht bzw. Abzocke vor. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Niclas (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

In welchem Land wohnst bzw von wo aus hast du angerufen?

Wo sitzt diese  Firma bzw von wo kam der Brief?


----------



## opfer2010 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Ich komme aus Österreich. Sitz der Firma ist in Tschechien, wobei sie in Retz (Ö) offenbar ein Postfach besitzen.


----------



## Niclas (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Ist nur ein anderer/neuer  Name des Vision Bill Ladens 

lies mal hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*



Niclas schrieb:


> Ist nur ein anderer/neuer  Name des Vision Bill Ladens
> 
> lies mal hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh.html


thematisch identisch, aber "Tele Inside" ist nicht identisch, die bieten nur deren Dienste an. Die bekannten Hintermänner in Austria dürfen dort ebenso ungestört agieren...
Aber die Behörden schauen zumindest zu. Kontakt gibt es per PN.


----------



## opfer2010 (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Gibt's noch andere Opfer aus Österreich? Habe heute die Handyrechnung bekommen und auf den EVN geschaut dort ist auch die besagte 01er Nummer vermerkt mit einer Gesprächszeit von 37 Sekunden. Mir ist dabei allerdings noch was aufgefallen, nämlich ich habe eine andere 01er Nummer gewählt und zwar zwei Tage hintereinander mit einer Gesamtgesprächszeit von 12 Minuten, auch hier wurde ich nicht auf Abos oder dergleichen hingewiesen. Bis jetzt habe ich diesbezüglich aber noch nichts erhalten (Wird wohl aber noch kommen). Ich lasse jedenfalls jetzt die Hände weg von diesen ganzen Nummern. Ist mir jedenfalls nach wie vor ein Rätsel wie ich plötzlich auf diese schwachsinnige Idee gekommen bin dort mal anzurufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*



opfer2010 schrieb:


> Gibt's noch andere Opfer aus Österreich?



Frage bei der Arbeiterkammer nach, da stapeln sich die Beschwerden
Google

hier ein Beitrag von Help (ORF)
help.orf.at - HELP-RADIO - Wenn ein Kind per Handy bestellt
(Hier geht es um ein Kind, aber die Art und Weise, wie nach Ansicht dieser Hinterwäldlertruppe ein Vertrag entsteht, ist bezeichnend...)

Hier ein besonders lustiger Artikel:
Telefonsex-Firma lockt Tirolern Geld aus den Taschen - Rechnungs-Flut - Nachrichten - krone.at
Ausgerechnet die Krone, hahaha!!! 



> Es ist ein Millionen-Geschäft, das Tele-Inside – mit Postfach-Sitz in Tschechien – betreibt. Seit 2009 agiert man in Österreich. 50 Telefonsex-Anbieter schalten ihre Angebote und Hotlines in Zeitungen, Internet und TV. Bereits mit dem ersten Anruf wird man als "Telefonsex-Abonnent" gefangen. 65 Euro fallen monatlich an. Die Rechnungen laufen über den "Verrechnungsdienst" Tele-Inside.  Firmen-Eigentümer ist die britische Gesellschaft "Mobile Entertainment Network Ltd.". Die Personen dahinter: RV, PT, RG und  JÈ



*Aber die einheimischen österreichischen Hintermänner werden von der Krone nicht genannt. Wer den Grund wissen soll, kann ja mal die Kleinanzeigen der Krone anschauen (oder besonders im Kurier)*

Die gebrandmarkten Firmen sind gut zahlende Kunden, oder etwa nicht? 
(Dieselbe Verlogenheit gibt es hierzulande ja auch...)

Als Österreicher würde ich das trotzdem mal thematisieren. Klarnamen gibt es gerne auf Anfrage für authorisierte Journalisten, denen ich dann gerne auch ein paar Geschichten über den feinen Magister und die Anwaltskammer in Tirol erzählen kann... Jedenfalls trat die angeblich von tschechischen Strohmännern vertretene "Mobile Entertainment Network" bei einer Messe mitten in Wien mit Persoinen an, die gar nicht tschechisch klingen, nämlich mit den Herren Th* M* und S* Sch*

Das hätten die österreichischen Journalisten eigentlich auch herausfinden können, vielleicht hätte es sogar die hauseigene Anzeigenabteilung gewusst...

Mich kotzt das ehrlich gesagt ganz schön an!!!


----------



## Wembley (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Aka Aka, du darfst neben Krone und Kurier auch den Privatsender ATV in deine Liste aufnehmen. Und ein paar Bezirksblätter.......

Vorwahl = Salzburger Nummer und der Minutenpreis ganz billig.


----------



## opfer2010 (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Im Prinzip kann man sich sämtliche Korrespondenz mit der Firma Tele-Inside sparen. Habe auf Empfehlung der Arbeiterkammer einen eingeschriebenen Brief geschickt und zusätzlich noch per Mail interveniert. Mit dem Resultat, dass ich auf beide Mails dieselbe Standartantwort erhalten habe. Auf meine Begründung wurde natürlich nicht eingegangen, was darauf schließen lässt, dass die nicht einmal gelesen wurde. Lustiges Detail am Rande: In dieser Standardantwort wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das Abo automatisch verlängert und gekündigt werden muss vor Ablauf. Auf der vermeindlichen Rechnung steht jedoch, dass ich eine "Telefon Chat-Pauschale für 30 Tage" bestellt habe und die Geschäftsbedingungen auf der Rückseite der Rechnung werden zwei "Dienste" bereitgestellt. Einmal diese Chatpauschale, die sich eben nicht automatisch verlängert und einmal das Chatabo, welches sich automatisch verlängert und gekündigt werden muss. Also entweder haben die Herrschaften massive Probleme mit ihren eigenen Geschäftsbedingungen oder sie sind zu faul zumindest zwei Standardantworten zu erstellen. Das vermeindliche Telefongespräch ging übrigens lt. EVN ganze 37 Sekunden, inwiefern man mich in dieser Zeit ausreichend über Kosten etc. aufgeklärt haben will sei mal dahin gestellt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen und folgendes bestätigen: Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass man sobald man die Nummer gewählt hat erstmals ein, zwei Mal weiterverbunden wird bis sich überhaupt das Tonband meldet. 

Das es sich hierbei ganz klar um eine Abzockfirma handelt habe ich also jetzt spätestens kapiert als ich auf meine beiden E-Mails zwei Mal die gleiche Antwort bekommen habe. Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten und nicht zahlen. Sobald die erste Zahlungserinnerung kommt werde ich dies an die AK weitertragen.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*



opfer2010 schrieb:


> Das es sich hierbei ganz klar um eine Abzockfirma handelt habe ich also jetzt spätestens kapiert als ich auf meine beiden E-Mails zwei Mal die gleiche Antwort bekommen habe.


Personalkosten sind hoch, Mailrobots  wesentlich preiswerter.


----------



## opfer2010 (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Mittlerweile ist die erste Zahlungserinnerung von Tele-Inside gekommen. € 72,00 + € 9,50 Mahnspesen. Das interessante dabei ist die Tatsache, dass das Briefkuvert den Aufgabestempel "Wörgl" aufweist mit 29.07.2010, jenes Datum mit dem auch die Mahnung ausgestellt wurde. Interessant deshalb weil ja das Inkassobüro auch in Wörgl daheim ist.


----------



## opfer2010 (11 August 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Ein Artikel aus der Tiroler Tageszeitung zum Thema Tele-Inside:

Schamlos ausgenützt tt.com - aktuelle News - Nachrichten - Tageszeitung

Sollten sich auch noch andere Opfer von Tele-Inside hierher verirren: Meldet euch! Wehrt euch! Und beschwert euch u.a. auch bei der Weinviertler Sparkasse bei denen Tele-Inside das Konto hat und klärt diese über die dubiosen Praktiken ihres Kunden auf. Je mehr sich melden, desto besser.

Bei mir ist jetzt die Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen und ich warte jetzt auf die Post von Arco Inkasso.


----------



## opfer2010 (30 August 2010)

*AW: Tele Inside*

Mittlerweile ist das erste Schreiben vom Inkassobüro ARCO Inkasso bei mir eingetroffen. Forderung beläuft sich nun auf € 109,50 (€ 72,00 + € 9,50 Mahnspesen Tele-Inside + € 28,00 Mahnspesen Arco Inkasso). Das Briefkuvert wieder mit derselben Marke beklebt wie Rechnung und Zahlungserinnerung zuvor (so ein Zufall aber auch). Sofern jemand das Briefkuvert der Rechnung von Tele-Inside (die erste Rechnung über 72,00) aufbewahrt hat bitte um kurze Rückmeldung. Ich habe es leider nicht mehr und trau mich fast zu wetten, dass der Poststempel Wörgl ist.


----------

